

Ask HN: What's the dress code for YCNYC? - Shenglong

Does anyone know what the dress code for the YCNYC event is? Are we sporting suits, or should we pack our hoodies? Even if there's no dress code - what's everyone planning on wearing? What's the best-practice for events like these?<p>Cheers
======
forgingahead
In life, I've always lived by this rule: Always dress like you are going
somewhere more important later.

~~~
dgunn
I prefer to dress as if I may be presented with an opportunity to take a nap,
in which case I will want to be very comfortable. Seriously though, I will
likely wear shorts and a tee-shirt.

------
JoshTriplett
Quoting Renee from YC: "The dress is business casual.". So, no suits needed,
but a T-shirt doesn't quite seem appropriate either. Anything above a T-shirt
seems likely fine.

~~~
llambda
So... a button down? I wore slacks a polo to an interview recently and I felt
it was okay. But this is sounding more formal. Now I'm not sure...and it's
tomorrow!

------
sgrove
I can't imagine it will matter too much for the yc people there. Above the
minimum (clean clothes?), just be interesting, inquisitive, and personable.

------
gordonc
Uhh, does anyone know what the location for this is? I RSVPed 'coming' and
never got any info on where this is happening.

